# IXUS 70 or 75



## releaseyourself (Mar 22, 2007)

I am looking for a new camera and cant decide on the canon ixus 70 or 75.

Now the cameras are very similar in spec.

IXUS 70 spec:
viewfinder
2.5" screen
smaller body dimensions and looks better imo
price-£169

IXUS 75 spec:
no viewfinder
3" screen
bigger body
price-£187

Any advice or oppinions?


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Basically looks like you have the option of with or without a viewfinder, whichever takes your preference :thumb:


----------



## releaseyourself (Mar 22, 2007)

:lol: I thought that would be the answer.

My misses says 3" is better than 2.5", but she would say that wouldnt she!


----------



## releaseyourself (Mar 22, 2007)

Just an update:
I went for the ixus 70 And i am very pleased with it! :thumb: 


Took some great photos of my motor earlier!


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

I got the 70 the other week (about the same time!) and haven't looked back.


----------



## releaseyourself (Mar 22, 2007)

Best camera i have owned! Ok its not a digi SLR but it takes some great pictures!

How cool is the automatic rotate feature? twist the camera round and the photo automatically twists the correct way!


----------



## joe (Jan 2, 2006)

My brother has an Ixus 70 and although very good, it would appear it suffers terribly with red eye!

I have a sony DSCP200. 7 Mega pixel, excellent picture quality, very reasonably priced and famed for being very easy to use.

I can totally vouch for all of the above, its a doddle, never let me down and the picture quality is amazing. In my humble opinion, I would say this camera easily rivals and surpasses the Ixus range, esp considering the price.

If your considering an Ixus you would be mad NOT to check the Sony out.

www.carmeras.co.uk

Compare the picture quality of the two at this website and take a look at the reviews.

:thumb:


----------



## joe (Jan 2, 2006)

That link, was

www.cameras.co.uk

:wave:


----------

